# DeWalt 611pk deal



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Great deal on the

DeWalt DWP611PK Premium Compact Router Fixed/Plunge Combo Kit at 139.oo, I have one and I just may get one more at that great price..  can't have to many routers 

DeWalt DWP611PK Premium Compact Router Fixed/Plunge Combo Kit


NOTE+++++THEY DON'T show the plunge base at the 139.oo so it's a buyer beware thing, but they list it as the combo set up..

========


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Great deal on the
> 
> DeWalt DWP611PK Premium Compact Router Fixed/Plunge Combo Kit at 139.oo, I have one and I just may get one more at that great price..  can't have to many routers
> 
> ...


Bob, The $139.00 price is for the fixed base only, kit with plunge base is $199.00, this is from AceTool.com. You also get a $20.00 or $30.00 rebate from Dewalt depending on what you buy.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

The ACE doesn't get you the plunge base for $139 but the Coastal gets the whole shebang for $175 + $30 cash back brings it in at $145... not bad IMHO


----------

